# INFJ/INFP 50/50 Mix Jumping In The Fray



## kdamazon (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello out there in cyberworld.

Just joined this site today. Very interesting so far. 

I'm a dead 50/50 mix between an INFJ and an INFP. So I've definitely got the "INF" bit down, just a bit wishy-washy on the whole "J vs. P" debate.

I'm peeking my head out of my hermit/anthropophobic state to see who else out there feel like an alien amongst the general population.

Quick bit about me: 42 years old. Female. 6'1" Amazon. Very high IQ. Stage Actress. World Traveler. Lived in China for a year (August 2011-August 2012). Speak conversational Mandarin and am currently learning Albanian. I have one grown son who is 23 and I'm 4 years divorced after a 22 year marriage. Single and am definitely NOT looking. 

So if any of that piques your interest, feel free to message me. 

Thank you


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings kdamazon and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum kdamazon. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

kdamazon said:


> Hello out there in cyberworld.
> 
> Just joined this site today. Very interesting so far.
> 
> ...


And another point for my INFJ "I feel like an alien" theory.

Yes, you ma'am are an INFJ I do believe. Welcome.


----------



## kdamazon (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you for the reply 

(Sorry, wasn't really online this weekend).

I suppose the next step now is to jump on the INFJ board and see what's going on over there?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

hola kdamazon and welcome to the biggest freak show in the universe, we look forward to your thoughts and ideas
btw I'm a INTJ/ENFP so don't feel to bad


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

vinniebob said:


> hola kdamazon and welcome to the biggest freak show in the universe, we look forward to your thoughts and ideas
> btw I'm a INTJ/ENFP so don't feel to bad


wut


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm a INTJ/ENFP


----------



## Discovery (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi and welcome to Personality Cafe  I've also joined rather recently and I've had a very fun and interesting time here..



kdamazon said:


> I'm a dead 50/50 mix between an INFJ and an INFP. So I've definitely got the "INF" bit down, just a bit wishy-washy on the whole "J vs. P" debate.


This appears to happen quite commonly with a lot of online tests, and even with the actual MBTI.. They test for I vs E, N vs S, F vs T, and P vs J, which can end up leading to a lot of mistypings.. Especially with the P vs J dichotomy; this looks like a small difference from the outside (e.g. "I'm an INF but slightly more J than P") yet when you flip the J/P, the two types actually *share zero functions in common* and are quite different types altogether. This applies to any J/P flip as well.. I personally blame the test design for this, but there are other tests out there that can clear it up. 

I especially like this one by personality junkie (an awesome resource altogether)
Free Online Personality Test!

Cheers and welcome!


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

vinniebob said:


> I'm a INTJ/ENFP




That's not how it works lmao.
INTJ has Ni and Se.
ENFP has Ne and Si.


You're either one or the other.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Nubb said:


> That's not how it works lmao.
> INTJ has Ni and Se.
> ENFP has Ne and Si.
> 
> ...


I have multiple personality disorder


----------



## kdamazon (Aug 29, 2014)

Ahhhh... how lovely and refreshing to have friendly banter and communication 

Thank you, everyone, for the information and the smiles today.


----------



## kdamazon (Aug 29, 2014)

I especially like this one by personality junkie (an awesome resource altogether)


Thank you  I'll be sure to check this out


----------



## kdamazon (Aug 29, 2014)

vinniebob said:


> hola kdamazon and welcome to the biggest freak show in the universe, we look forward to your thoughts and ideas
> btw I'm a INTJ/ENFP so don't feel to bad


Now, now... Fubar has THAT distinguished title...


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

kdamazon said:


> Now, now... Fubar has THAT distinguished title...


I'm a honorary ENFP that title was bestowed upon me by the fluffs herself


----------



## kdamazon (Aug 29, 2014)

Well that was definitely an interesting test  Thank you for suggesting it! It was quite interesting how 75% of the test was cut and dried/black and white and that remaining 25% would stop me in my tracks (lol). So evidently, I'm an INFP (but again, the "J" was OH, so close... they were almost equal. But "P" won out by one point). So I will go with INFP and see how that feels. 

Thanks again!


----------



## kdamazon (Aug 29, 2014)

lolololol... no, no vinniebob...

I meant the title of "biggest freakshow in the universe"... THAT goes to Fubar. What a CRAZY site that is!


----------



## sittapygmaea (Aug 24, 2014)

Discovery said:


> I especially like this one by personality junkie (an awesome resource altogether)


Thanks for this link @Discovery. I found the test useful. I'm also new here, mostly lurking, and trying to feel my way around. I'm confident I'm a 4w5. Probably INFP but I'm another that has trouble fulling coming down between INFP and INFJ. Have frequently tested as both, and feel the write ups capture different but equally prominent parts of my personality. Hopefully this will be clarified with time.


----------



## Discovery (Jul 3, 2014)

kdamazon said:


> Well that was definitely an interesting test  Thank you for suggesting it! It was quite interesting how 75% of the test was cut and dried/black and white and that remaining 25% would stop me in my tracks (lol). So evidently, I'm an INFP (but again, the "J" was OH, so close... they were almost equal. But "P" won out by one point). So I will go with INFP and see how that feels.


Yeah it took awhile before I felt comfortable identifying as INFP.. I often mistyped as an INTJ using most free online tests, but thanks to personality junkie I realized that our inferior function often skews results (in the case of INFP's it's our Te), wrestling for control with our dominant function. The best way I found was to simply study and get to be comfortable distinguishing the 8 cognitive functions so that I could identify which were my most conscious and developed, and which was my inferior. Another interesting way is to "reverse type" by process of elimination.

Good luck and welcome once again.. lots of intelligent and friendly people on these forums


----------

